# Happy Birthday Jacqui!!!!!



## wayne.bob (Sep 1, 2008)

have a good one Jacqui, Happy B-day!


----------



## Isa (Sep 1, 2008)

Happy B-Day Jacqui 

I wish you all the best and have fun today!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jacqui!!! Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Itort (Sep 1, 2008)

Happy B-day


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jacqui! Hope its a good one. 

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hope you have a great Birthday Jacqui. All the best to you


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jacqui, guess the Redfoots were an early birthday pressie to your self  Cant wait to get them to you!


----------



## Josh (Sep 1, 2008)

best wishes on your birthday jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 2, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> Happy Birthday Jacqui, guess the Redfoots were an early birthday pressie to your self  Cant wait to get them to you!



Lol, no not a present to myself, just got them because I am going to be needing the male. 

Decide to make this birthday really special so for my gift to myself I chose a couple. I hope to locate a hatchling or two that were actually hatched on my birthday. Then am looking into a couple of babies from Douglas...maybe even one also hatched yesterday...lol.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you everybody! I had a wonderful birthday yesterday, I got to spend it with two of my four children. Wish it could have been all four (especially my daughter who shares the day with me), but things didn't work out for that.

My husband was sweet and the other day, bought me a Greek tort for my bd present. I then saw Dee's Leopard tort and teased him that it was wrong that for Valentine's day he got me two Leopard torts (from Yvonne), but this special birthday was only worth one tort. He then said to get her too.  Can anybody spell spoiled? Yep, J A C Q U I.


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Jacqui  I see you did have a great day. 

Danny


----------



## terryo (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad you had a special day. Many more to come!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2008)

terryo said:


> Glad you had a special day. Many more to come!!!!!!!!!!!!1



I would be happy with about 50 more...as long as I would be mentally and phsyically healthy to go with it...lol. 'Sides I have too many species of torts to try breeding to settle for less time.


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 5, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Thank you everybody! I had a wonderful birthday yesterday, I got to spend it with two of my four children. Wish it could have been all four (especially my daughter who shares the day with me), but things didn't work out for that.
> 
> My husband was sweet and the other day, bought me a Greek tort for my bd present. I then saw Dee's Leopard tort and teased him that it was wrong that for Valentine's day he got me two Leopard torts (from Yvonne), but this special birthday was only worth one tort. He then said to get her too.  Can anybody spell spoiled? Yep, J A C Q U I.



Oh thats great Jacqui, what a great hubby you have there.


----------

